# How to stop the goats from fighting



## baileybear4 (Feb 20, 2012)

I have a pygmy nigerian, a dwarf nigerian, and a boer. The two nigerians are does and the boer is a wether. The does get along great together but when I tried to introduce the boer they started going at him. This wouldn't be a problem if he wasn't a baby. He's around 12 weeks so he's about their size but his horns are tiny. I don't know how to stop them from doing this. I currently have them separated


----------



## Queen Mum (Feb 20, 2012)

They are establishing herd dominance.  Unless they are seriously hurting him, I would guess they are just letting him know where he belongs in the herd.  I would leave him in the herd.  He will figure it out pretty fast.  It's normal behavior.


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 20, 2012)

It is normal behavior, You may want to leave them out during the day together, as long as there is enough room for him to get away from the does, and pen him up at night with his own food and water, just to be sure he is getting enough to eat.


----------



## elevan (Feb 20, 2012)

Perfectly normal as already stated.  You don't want to and cannot stop it...they NEED to establish the herd order.


----------



## hcppam (Feb 20, 2012)

The goaty pecking order.


----------



## baileybear4 (Feb 21, 2012)

I put Jane in with the baby overnight and now they're great buddies. I put them all together today and they were doing fine until Madeline and Jane started jumping the fence around the barn. I had to put the two back into the pen next to the baby because it's completely enclosed. I'm leaving to go skiing tomorrow and I have someone coming to feed them. I don't want them out when I'm not home. Its a disaster waiting to happen


----------

